# Starborn El Pequeno Diablo Pogo



## JCurling (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello all, 
I'd like to introduce Pogo, AKA Sprout, my 5 month old black and white Parti. My husband and I are in love with this little guy. He's a work in progress and coming along nicely. He was the smallest in Posh and Blanchi's litter and not expected to make it to 10 lbs but he weighed 6.4 lbs at our last trip to the vet on July 29th. So who knows! He is enrolled in a Basic Beginner class at Half Moon Bay Canine Training facility and seems to be really enjoying it! He's full of spunk and mischief and loves to tear the covers off my cookbooks on the shelf in the kitchen. I've enjoyed and benefited from all the good info on this forum for the past several months! Thank you!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh little sweetie face. I can relate, I have a 6 month old and he is full of it too. Lol.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He is adorable!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great picture! He is very handsome and he looks very confident


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad Pogo is here on the forum !


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Adorable, Congratulations!
Very photogenic 5 month old.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Pogo is lovely! Welcome!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JCurling said:


> Hello all,
> I'd like to introduce Pogo, AKA Sprout, my 5 month old black and white Parti. My husband and I are in love with this little guy. He's a work in progress and coming along nicely. He was the smallest in Posh and Blanchi's litter and not expected to make it to 10 lbs but he weighed 6.4 lbs at our last trip to the vet on July 29th. So who knows! He is enrolled in a Basic Beginner class at Half Moon Bay Canine Training facility and seems to be really enjoying it! He's full of spunk and mischief and loves to tear the covers off my cookbooks on the shelf in the kitchen. I've enjoyed and benefited from all the good info on this forum for the past several months! Thank you!


:welcome: from his big half brother and me!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Adorable


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

welcome!! What an adorable baby you have! It will be interesting to see how big he will be as an adult.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Love his coloring! Congratulations on your adorable furkid.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Interesting coloring! Welcome!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

He has a Brother on these forums too.


----------



## JCurling (Jan 24, 2014)

Tom King said:


> He has a Brother on these forums too.


Yes! That's Rambo, right Tom?


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Awwe, Pogo's such a cutie! Love his coloring and all the beautiful fur. Maggie loves getting into my paperwork. Fun chewing and so funny to catch her with a piece of paper hanging out of her mouth trying to hide her caper. 
Maggie sends tag wags to Pogo. She starts her 3rd level class Tues! 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pogo and Rambo can be seen in their litter picture, when they were puppies, on our "Previous Puppies" page in the Blanchi/Posh 2014 litter.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Tom King said:


> Pogo and Rambo can be seen in their litter picture, when they were puppies, on our "Previous Puppies" page in the Blanchi/Posh 2014 litter.


Not to change the subject because Pogo is absolutely darling and I love black/whites (I have one ), but I've never looked at your puppies before, Tom, and I am quite taken with the solid or mainly blacks. They look like teddy bears. Do they tend to silver out or does it all just depend?


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh, so happy to see Rambo's brother here! Welcome!


----------



## JCurling (Jan 24, 2014)

krandall said:


> :welcome: from his big half brother and me!


Thanks Karen! Kodi is a wonder-dog and Pogo says he wants to be like his big brother when he grows up!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Pogo is sooo cute - please post more pics of your cute baby!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JCurling said:


> Thanks Karen! Kodi is a wonder-dog and Pogo says he wants to be like his big brother when he grows up!


Awww.


----------

